# Should I?



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Does it help to give boer goats a shot of B-12 before a show?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Won't hurt.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely won't hurt. If your goat is stressed at all you can give probios and electrolytes as well. We've had to do that before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also agree.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes it helps with appetite and stress of the heat and shows


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

So give it to them the day before the show? Or that day?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give it that day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That day is best.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Next question, what brand, how much, and orally?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

These are wethers. Around eighty lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Injected. You need injectable B Complex. Brand depends on what your store carries.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

